# New palomino QH



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

No pictures..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

:? Hmmmm.....I don't see any pictures


----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I won't say much before I see better pictures but she does have a long and weak back.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

how old is she?


----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)

her brother


----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> how old is she?


13 years old.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. I'm not an expert on conformation, but I'm trying to learn to make a good critique, so I'll tell you what I see. Her pasterns look a little long to me. She looks to be a tad downhill. I like her head and her color is gorgeous. She's not AS nicely conformed as her brother in my opinion, but she's not horrible.

I don't think her back is THAT long, but she does look a little weak in the back. I like her kind face.

I'd like to see pictures of her movements to give an opinion on how she'll do on barrels.


----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Ok. I'm not an expert on conformation, but I'm trying to learn to make a good critique, so I'll tell you what I see. Her pasterns look a little long to me. She looks to be a tad downhill. I like her head and her color is gorgeous. She's not AS nicely conformed as her brother in my opinion, but she's not horrible.
> 
> I don't think her back is THAT long, but she does look a little weak in the back. I like her kind face.
> 
> I'd like to see pictures of her movements to give an opinion on how she'll do on barrels.


Let me see if i can get the video up


----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)

Facebook


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's not available. You have to make the video setting public.


----------

